# Show off your Duns!



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 2, 2010)

One of my favorite colors is dun so...I'd love to see any 'true dun' Minis!






I know they exist, but I don't think I've really seen too many of them.


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2010)

We've got some duns here. One of our two breeding stallions is a grey-grullo, so we have some babies from him that are also dun, plus a few other duns...

*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Gone and DunIT, a/k/a DunIT[/SIZE]*
_2005 AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion_

National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) - Multi Champion - Proven Sire of Beautiful Foals

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (BTU) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King











*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a Passion[/SIZE]*

_2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 32_

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King






[SIZE=12pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a Maddie*[/SIZE]

_2003 AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor_

Dam to 2009 Red Dun Colt by DunIT (AMHR National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll), Whinny For Me’s Finely Dun, a/k/a Trooper






*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Finely Dun, a/k/a Trooper[/SIZE]*

_2009 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Red Dun Colt -- Expected To Mature @ or under 33_

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King












*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF), a/k/a Sunny[/SIZE]*

_1998 AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding_

Halter Hall of Fame / 3x National Champion / 6x Reserve National Champion / 20x Grand Champion

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's a hoofed teddy bear


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is my red dun filly Lakeviews Diamond Gal and of course when I clip her it washes her dun coloring out more too!


----------



## love_casper (Apr 2, 2010)

I have duns!!!

I LOVE them! I've got 3.





First is Ghost. She's a silver bay dun.











stripey






one of the few pics that show the leg stripes she gets in the summer










And this is Fancy. (Six Gems Valcors Fancy Me) she's a grulla.
















In the snow. She has one of the biggest, darkest dorsals I've ever seen.






And, hope you don't mind me sharing.... my big girl Xena. She's a buckskin dun BLM Mustang.















Love 'em!


----------



## Marty (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's my little Merry Beth


----------



## minimule (Apr 2, 2010)

My stallion Sequoia Alfalfas Hot Tamale, Tommy






Most of his offspring have been dun of some color.


----------



## wrs (Apr 2, 2010)

>


Wow! Now that guy has the dun factor going on.



Love it!


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Apr 3, 2010)

love_casper said:


> I have duns!!!
> I LOVE them! I've got 3.
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOUR HORSES!!!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's my newest addition, Fallen Stars Dun Right. These are before I completely clipped him. As soon as I get clipped pictures I'll add them. He will be a year old in May.


----------



## ShaunaL (Apr 3, 2010)

Great duns on this thread! I LOVE LOVE LOVE duns





I have a grulla (black dun) mare ~ Buck On's Bad Girl (sired by BOB ~ Little Kings Buck On Broadway) She is marked as strongly or even stronger (she has neck barring all the way up to her ears) as her son below but because she is a black dun they don't stand out as much as his stripes do. You can kinda see her shoulder and neck bars in the photo with Baxter. As far as I can tell at least most of her foals have had very strong dun factoring. I still have a couple more I need to find better pics of. Trouble is currently being bred to my bay sabino overo - fingers crossed for a nice correct bay or black dun filly with strong dun factoring















Here is her 2009 buckskin dun colt Ravenlofts Buckeroo Standing Ovation



He was recently sold to a show home, I'm so excited to see him mature!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Apr 4, 2010)

Some gorgeous duns!



And wow, that colt has some _strong_ dun factor! Awesome!


----------



## Ouburgia (Apr 4, 2010)

Ouburgia's Abbey Road, my five years old mare.

Color:

Grullo-roan Pinto:

Hairy:






Clipped:






I love the markings on youre horses! Mine only has a dorsal stripe, stripes on the legs and cobwebbing, not the stripes on the shoulder (whell, maybe she has them, but she's white there  )


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2010)

What a lovely mare - great markings too!





Must try digging out some of my 'dun' pics tomorrow.

Anna


----------



## OldStageMinis (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I don't know how to add my picture, but the avatar is Vegas--he is out of Buck On Bad Girl----and has great dun factor-shoulder barrs, neck barring, leg barrs-etc. Plus so far, all foals up to date have been dun factors!

I love grullos/grullas.


----------



## uwharrie (Apr 9, 2010)

Romeo even though we have always called him a smutty buckskin he has the dorsal stripe. His colt Casey also has the dorsal stripe. I was never sure Romeo was Dun since all he had was the dorsal (no leg or shoulder bars)


----------

